# Car Washing



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

My mate sent this to me.

Does anyone do this...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27

Jim................ [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jim said:


> My mate sent this to me.
> 
> Does anyone do this...
> 
> ...


yes....and more


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

jim said:


> My mate sent this to me.
> 
> Does anyone do this...
> 
> ...


Yes I have that affliction


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Me too but I don't use Megs for general cleaning. I did use Megs scratchX 2.0 and it really works a treat!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jim u should try that maybe ur car will be clean :wink: :lol:

i do that but without the second bucket. its only a small car afterall

D


----------



## delirio (Mar 7, 2009)

yes, me too, i have that vice...


----------

